# Peacock



## AllTexan2020 (Dec 5, 2020)

Has anyone heard if there are plans to include the Peacock app? I am really surprised that it is not on my brand new Edge.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

AllTexan2020 said:


> Has anyone heard if there are plans to include the Peacock app? I am really surprised that it is not on my brand new Edge.


I would not hold your breath... I ended up purchasing an Apple TV... much better experience and the apps are updated regularly


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

AllTexan2020 said:


> Has anyone heard if there are plans to include the Peacock app? I am really surprised that it is not on my brand new Edge.


have NBC develope the app for tivo dvr's


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I use my Roku for Peacock


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

AllTexan2020 said:


> Has anyone heard if there are plans to include the Peacock app? I am really surprised that it is not on my brand new Edge.


There are no plans.


----------

